# Jason Bourne is better than James Bond



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 30, 2007)

I have not been this excited to see a spy thriller movie since the last Bourne movie. I honestly believe that the first two movies are better than what the James Bond Franchise has put out in the last 20 years.

He doesn't use any really fancy gadgets, he is just a badass that needs nothing but his gun and hands to get the job done.

This may be the only franchise where the movies get better in progression.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jul 30, 2007)

I heard the action is pretty awesome and realistic. Doesn't look shit-inhumanely-impossible.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 30, 2007)

The second movie dissapointed the hell outta me. too much camera movement to fucking noticing wtf was happening.

*moving this to the theatre*

*lack of h4x*


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 30, 2007)

i agree, jason bourne is better. i can't wait to see this movie as well.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jul 30, 2007)

MATT DAMON.


----------



## narutofangd (Jul 30, 2007)

Read the Book  

the Bourne Books are yes in my opnion are as good as the James Bond

but the Movies they totally butchered Robert ludlums masterworks


The deleted so much shit that it doesn't even look like the Books


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2007)

moving this to a more appropriate venue


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 30, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Read the Book
> 
> the Bourne Books are yes in my opnion are as good as the James Bond
> 
> ...



You cant have everything,but now you should know that things will be taken out of the books or not used at all. It is only a 2 to 2 1/2 hour movie man. 

Its damn good in my view.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 30, 2007)

Jenna Berry said:


> MATT DAMON.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

Jason borefest, horrible movie franchise, could be because i dont like Matt Damon.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 4, 2007)

Just came back from Ultimatum.  There was a huge loose end concerning


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nicky's character.  The movie hinted that she and David Webb were involved before he became Jason Bourne, but nothing was explained past the line "You don't remember?"




Other then that, it was a fantastic movie.


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Aug 5, 2007)

I have yet to see the new one, but the first two were done extremely well.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 6, 2007)

I've seen the first 2 movies and can't wait for the third one as well. Matt Damon is a great actor.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't think we should really compare Bourne to Bond. Bourne's good at being a renegade while Bond's best at being an agent. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't forget to buy extra hardcover textbooks, folks


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 6, 2007)

i like ultimatum, i'm hearing mixed reviews, but i thought this movie was very good. A solid way to end the franchise. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 the thing with nicky, I think they were hinting at it for sure, but they probably didnt have time to develop it into anything worthwhile. Also, the whole pamela and that dude, seemed like they might have had a prior relationship as well. all in all it was a good ending for a great franchise.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 6, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Read the Book
> 
> the Bourne Books are yes in my opnion are as good as the James Bond
> 
> ...



lol book elitist.

While I loved the movies, the books take the series to a whole 'nother level of awesome.  Much more complex and intriguing, I highly recommend anyone with a decent vocabulary to read these books.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 6, 2007)

This thread smells of blasphemy.  The Bourne movies are good, but they can't touch the James Bond franchise.  Yes there were a few week movies in the JBF, but overall it's still leaps and bounds better than Bourne


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 6, 2007)

^dont _triple post_....i read an article this morning in USA today about this same exact topic!!


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 6, 2007)

Bourne is surely great, but Goldeneye made me wet


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 6, 2007)

> Bourne is surely great, but Goldeneye made me wet



You mean the N64 game, huh??


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 6, 2007)

Jason Bourne makes more of what he has than Bonds does. Plus its pretty hard to compare the two. Bonds people don't want him dead and Bourne looks like an experiment gone wrong. Now they want to clean up their mess.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2007)

The Bourne movies are better than the Bond movies (there have been some shitty Bond movies).  But there is one key area that Bond really surpasses Bourne in.  Bond is smooth and charming, he hooks up with the most unbelievable women.  The best that Bourne can do is a Czech chick and Julia Stiles...not very impressive if you ask me.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 7, 2007)

Jason Bourne used a toaster to blow up a house one time. You can't name a time where Bond has been that resourceful. Bourne uses conventional, every day, household items to help do his ass-kicking. He and the actor who plays him are fantastic. And Bourne's seen character development in three movies that James Bond hasn't seen in twenty-one. The Bond writers only started giving Bond development in the latest flick with Daniel Craig. That's something. And every single chasing scene, be it car or on foot, is some of the best stuff I've seen in any movie, let alone Bond. I'm not saying that Bourne is better than Bond, but I am saying that I prefer it.

Last three Bourne movies combined are better than the last three Bond movies combined, if you ask me. I really liked _Casino Royale_ with Daniel Craig, but I thought Pierce's last two movies as Bond kind of sucked.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 7, 2007)

James Bond from Sean Connery to Roger is the best that the series has seen, but I did enjoy Pierce Brosnan in Golden Eye. Look when the Bond series is taking tips from Bourne then you know Bourne has been more appealing to the audience lately. 
However James Bond does have the ladies.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 7, 2007)

I hate Matt Damon!


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 7, 2007)

trained assassin vs. trained spy? Bond relies everything on his gadgets, and he gets captured way too many fucking times. 

I'm pretty sure Jason Bourne would murder Bond in hand to hand combat.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 7, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ^dont _triple post_....i read an article this morning in USA today about this same exact topic!!



not like I meant to in the first place...  I can't help it that we have this shitty ass forums


----------



## JayG (Sep 8, 2007)

Rukia said:


> The Bourne movies are better than the Bond movies (there have been some shitty Bond movies).  But there is one key area that Bond really surpasses Bourne in.  Bond is smooth and charming, he hooks up with the most unbelievable women.  The best that Bourne can do is a Czech chick and Julia Stiles...not very impressive if you ask me.



QFT

Bourne may kick ass, but Bond kicks and, uhm...does so much more with them (and with some fine ones too).


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 8, 2007)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I have not been this excited to see a spy thriller movie since the last Bourne movie. I honestly believe that the first two movies are better than what the James Bond Franchise has put out in the last 20 years.
> 
> He doesn't use any really fancy gadgets, he is just a badass that needs nothing but his gun and hands to get the job done.
> 
> This may be the only franchise where the movies get better in progression.



very correct. for noticing that, i give you the green candy spelled r-e-p.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 8, 2007)

Jack Bauer vs. Jason Bourne is a much worthy fight but we all know who would win that.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

agreed.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 10, 2007)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> JLook when the Bond series is taking tips from Bourne then you know Bourne has been more appealing to the audience lately.


Are you talking about how the last bond movie didn't relied on the gadgets like the last _hundred_, since that was how the series was before Goldfinger.

Also, shakey cam FTL.


----------



## Toomin (Sep 13, 2007)

Yesh, Jason Bourne is way cooler and badass than James Bond. Jason Bourne is resourceful as hell, he's practically unstoppable when he wants to get somewhere, and he's uncatchable. James Bond gets by with gadgets. I think the people who made Casino Royale picked up on that fact and made James Bond as cool as Jason. In the latest movie, he uses zero gadgets, and is almost as resourceful as Jason. The violence in the movies is also more brutal than most Bond movies, another Bourne influence.


----------

